# Nox Arcana's The Dark Tower



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nox Arcana's latest CD "The Dark Tower" is now available for pre-order and will ship on September 26th.

http://www.noxarcana.com/darktower.html






There are four preview tracks and a sample medley available on the page above. I've taken a listen to each and this sounds yet another high quality release from them and may even vie for personal favorite against Grimm Tales and Carnival of Lost Souls.

Midnight Syndicate fans will immediate recognize some of the track titles from Born of the Night. The Born of the Night album was based on Vargo's Dark Tower mythos and help stratify Midnight Syndicate into the band they are now before their ugly split. As a result there is no surprise in the repetitive track titles.

With the exception of the spoken words used in the opening monologue track the two albums bare NO melodic similarity and bottom line that's all that matters.

Mine is already pre-ordered


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I saw Vlad's avatar in the slideshow

Always room for one more "music for Halloween" CD on the shelf


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Arrrgghhh.. I wish it didn't have the spoken parts!! NICE music!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Debbie, you must have watched only the video. As far as I know the video is only a teaser trailer kinda thing. The voice isn't even Vargo's but an incredibly well respected fan from the community who was asked by Monolith to voice the teaser. My understanding is it's structured a lot like Midnight Syndicate's first CD (which Joseph Vargo of Nox Arcana worked with them on) "Born of the Night". So maybe 1-3 of the 21 tracks will have ANY sort of voice on it.

You should really check out the first link which has preview tracks (none of which had voice overs) and a sample medley of all the tracks in one with only the first part having a voice over.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just bought some Lustmord CD, and I havent even listened to it. On Amazon and other sites, why can't I listen to cuts before I buy the dang CD? I'm gonna get Nox Arcana next month..


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not out yet. Not until the 26th so I'm on pre-order. And Christina (their agent) says that iTunes and Amazon won't launch the tracks until a week or two after. Amazon and iTunes do offer previews but only 15-30 second snips. Nox Arcana ALWAYS post preview tracks (which are in most cases the entire track) on their site which is just one of the many little things I love about them.

While I'm not as wacky as a lot of those hard core Nox Arcana fans are over at their forums (those peeps get really poetically weird) I am a pretty loyal and huge fan. I ALWAYS buy their physical media pre-ordered and without question because I have that much faith in their work and overall respect for them. I don't even hesitate or blink when hitting the purchase button. There's always fun little extras and riddles buried in the liner notes and sometimes even behind the plastic backing of the jewel case.

I will say Lustmord is a good choice. I own pretty much all their stand-alone albums. My favorite is still Lustmord Rising 666.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Already have mine pre-ordered also.


----------

